# Can't decide on a Fursona Species



## SomeLostFur (Oct 23, 2017)

I've been at this for a good half a year or so.  I have not been able to decide on an appropriate fursona species that fits my personality and its been driving me nuts.  Would anyone here be able to help me decide by recommending me a species, damn near at wits end here.

Age: 23
Sex: Male
Height: 5'10
Weight: 220lbs

Appearance:
- Hair: Brown
- Eye color: Light Blue
- Behavior and Personality: I try to be quiet, I can be noisy around some close friends but I prefer to keep to myself.  I have a bad habit of talking for hours about videogames and "nerding" out.  I get easily embarrassed and I'm generally too shy to actually go out and meet people, or have to spend hours working up the courage to make a forum post.

Likes: Horror video games,  gaming in general, singing, swimming, rain, staying up all night.
Dislikes: Sweet foods, sports, television,  places with lots of people.


----------



## lyar (Oct 23, 2017)

Pick a bat, its around halloween. There aren't a lot of bats out there anyway.


----------



## Liam The Red (Oct 24, 2017)

Be a badger . . .'cause I've always wanted to say " We don't need no stinking badgers" . lol. (sorry . . .old movie reference - look up _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre, _1948

Seriously though . . think outside the box, pick ONE personality trait that BEST describes you, then think what animal you think that represents. When you think of one that makes you think "cool", pick it.

And if all else fails, be a fox. You know you want to. Come to the dark side . . .we have cookies. lol


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 24, 2017)

lyar said:


> Pick a bat, its around halloween. There aren't a lot of bats out there anyway.


 Bats are pretty cool, I'll look into em.



Liam The Red said:


> Be a badger . . .'cause I've always wanted to say " We don't need no stinking badgers" . lol. (sorry . . .old movie reference - look up _The Treasure of the Sierra Madre, _1948
> 
> Seriously though . . think outside the box, pick ONE personality trait that BEST describes you, then think what animal you think that represents. When you think of one that makes you think "cool", pick it.
> 
> And if all else fails, be a fox. You know you want to. Come to the dark side . . .we have cookies. lol


.... What kinda cookies, mate?


----------



## Liam The Red (Oct 24, 2017)

SomeLostFur said:


> .... What kinda cookies, mate?



Usually chocolate chip, but I'm flexible.


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 24, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> Usually chocolate chip, but I'm flexible.


I will remember this


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 24, 2017)

Interesting dilemma, LostFur, but you are not alone.  In many cases people 'just know'. Sometimes it's based on an important event or experience they've been through. In others they have multiple 'sonas to represent their personality in different circumstances or situations. There is no right or wrong one and it's likely it will evolve over time in any case. 

Each group is waaay too broad to capture in a short description, and I'm sure to leave out some important elements. But here's a few things to get you thinking:

Do you feel that your spirit soars? Do you imagine yourself in the clouds, looking down on the vast world below? Do you dream of flight? Perhaps Avian is right for you.

Do you associate yourself with the night? Do you dream of a full moon over a mountain valley? Do you imagine yourself running with a pack? Is loyalty, honor and courage important to your character? Maybe Lupine is a match.

Do you see yourself walking silently, with razor sharp retractible claws? A hunter, stalking your prety through the prairie or jungle, merging invisibly with your surroundings? Do you dream of stripes or spots in your fur? Could be Panthera is where you belong.

Do you picture yourself the unmatched master of your forest relm? Massive in size, powerfully built, fearing nothing? If so, Ursine is a possibility.

But don't limit yourself to these -- there as are many Dragons, Werewolves, Phoenix, aquatics, and hybrids here as well. Or make up something comepletely new!

Bottom line: only _you_ know what kindles your imagination, liberates your spirit and gives you a sense of 'belonging'.  You'll know it when you find it. It's ok if it takes time. And no matter what you decide, you'll be right. 

  óÓÒò


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 24, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Interesting dilemma, LostFur, but you are not alone.  In many cases people 'just know'. Sometimes it's based on an important event or experience they've been through. In others they have multiple 'sonas to represent their personality in different circumstances or situations. There is no right or wrong one and it's likely it will evolve over time in any case.
> 
> Each group is waaay too broad to capture in a short description, and I'm sure to leave out some important elements. But here's a few things to get you thinking:
> 
> ...



Oof, that's heavy mate. Never thought to think of it in that way, sounds like something you'd meditate over.  I'll give it some thought when I'm alone, you've got an interesting outlook on that sorta ting, thank you.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 24, 2017)

Do a goat! They have weird eyes.

You could always be a generic wolf like me, too... *Shifty eyes*


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 24, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Do a goat! They have weird eyes.
> 
> You could always be a generic wolf like me, too... *Shifty eyes*


This @ _@... This appears to be a trap.  .  .


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 24, 2017)

How about a Red Panda? ^W^


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 24, 2017)

Just pick whichever animal appeals to you most. It doesn't have to be anything super symbolic, just has to be something you find yourself connecting with. If you wanna be some underrated species, go for it. If you wanna be a wolf or a husky, be a wolf or a husky. Heck i'm a dragon and i love my species of choice.


----------



## Foenixblood (Oct 24, 2017)

Well from what I saw on how you described your sona, maybe an otter would best fit.


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 25, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> How about a Red Panda? ^W^



Looked em up, they're pretty cute actually lol.



silveredgreen said:


> Just pick whichever animal appeals to you most. It doesn't have to be anything super symbolic, just has to be something you find yourself connecting with. If you wanna be some underrated species, go for it. If you wanna be a wolf or a husky, be a wolf or a husky. Heck i'm a dragon and i love my species of choice.



Can't really think of animals I'm connected to, unless we count family tribe stuff nah.



Foenixblood said:


> Well from what I saw on how you described your sona, maybe an otter would best fit.



Ya think so? I always saw them as little balls of energy!


----------



## Steelite (Oct 25, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> Well from what I saw on how you described your sona, maybe an otter would best fit.





SomeLostFur said:


> Ya think so? I always saw them as little balls of energy!


I agree with Foenix here. Yeah, you sound like a shy lil' otter. That'd work.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Otters are hilarious in real life (but can get mean at the same time)


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2017)

Avoid these things called Sergals...they have these odd pointy features, and are really scary. And rumor has it, they smell even worse than a skunk! :V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

Only if I've eaten Taco Bell the day before.


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 25, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I agree with Foenix here. Yeah, you sound like a shy lil' otter. That'd work.


Ya think so mate? Didn't imagine being closely related to a little webbed thing. There's a first for everything I suppose, Ill try and doodle it later. Took a lot from me to ask here for help not gnna lie, so I appreciate it.



Simo said:


> Avoid these things called Sergals...they have these odd pointy features, and are really scary. And rumor has it, they smell even worse than a skunk! :V


I'll take that warning to heart mate. o _o


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 25, 2017)

SomeLostFur said:


> Ya think so mate? Didn't imagine being closely related to a little webbed thing. There's a first for everything I suppose, Ill try and doodle it later. Took a lot from me to ask here for help not gnna lie, so I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I'll take that warning to heart mate. o _o


Nah! Sergals are awesome and misunderstood. Even cute!

They have some nice ass, too...


----------



## Steelite (Oct 25, 2017)

SomeLostFur said:


> Ya think so mate? Didn't imagine being closely related to a little webbed thing. There's a first for everything I suppose, Ill try and doodle it later. Took a lot from me to ask here for help not gnna lie, so I appreciate it.


You like water, you get shy easily, and you're generally quiet. Yeah, I think an otter fits.



Simo said:


> And rumor has it, they smell even worse than a skunk! :V





-..Legacy..- said:


> Only if I've eaten Taco Bell the day before.


I can't hear you over the sound of my breathing through a gas mask !



Belatucadros said:


> They have some nice ass, too...


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 25, 2017)

Steelite said:


>


What? It's just an innocent observation!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll remind myself to make an armored tail plate first...


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 25, 2017)

How does one go about this?  Just try and doodle and I'm set? So I can at least get a good design idea before I ask someone to draw it anyways. Kinda neat to have a fursona set in stone for once. 
Edit: ahh, sorry if my English isn't the best, I goof up time to time lol


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 25, 2017)

SomeLostFur said:


> How does one go about this?  Just try and doodle and I'm set? So I can at least get a good design idea before I ask someone to draw it anyways. Kinda neat to have a fursona set in stone for once.


You can also try finding free line art/bases. Have you decided on a species?


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 25, 2017)

SomeLostFur said:


> Just try and doodle and I'm set? So I can at least get a good design idea before I ask someone to draw it anyways.



There are several free art threads going on right now... check 'em out and see if the art styles appeal to you. And yes, doodles are good! Can give the artists an idea of what you're looking for.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 25, 2017)

Goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, GOAT, *GOAT!*

*OH GOD! THE WORD "GOAT" HAS LOST IT'S MEANING!*
Seriously though, be a goat.


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 25, 2017)

Belatucadros said:


> You can also try finding free line art/bases. Have you decided on a species?





Open_Mind said:


> There are several free art threads going on right now... check 'em out and see if the art styles appeal to you. And yes, doodles are good! Can give the artists an idea of what you're looking for.


I'll try out both of these,if my sketches come out as chicken scratch I'll just use a base to hand to someone lol.


Dongding said:


> Goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, goat, GOAT, *GOAT!*
> 
> *OH GOD! THE WORD "GOAT" HAS LOST IT'S MEANING!*
> Seriously though, be a goat.


Y'know I tried making a goat a while back ago but he looked a little too similar to a certain video game goat at the time so I scraped him. Bad timing.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 25, 2017)

@SomeLostFur How about a minotaur ?
There aren't so many bulls or buffalos or bovines around here, either.
Totally not suggesting it because I'm a lone minotaur-phoenix hybrid and could enjoy some time with those of my kind.
Definitely not, I assure you.


----------



## SomeLostFur (Oct 26, 2017)

Steelite said:


> @SomeLostFur How about a minotaur ?
> There aren't so many bulls or buffalos or bovines around here, either.
> Totally not suggesting it because I'm a lone minotaur-phoenix hybrid and could enjoy some time with those of my kind.
> Definitely not, I assure you.


Can't say I'd do well as a minotaur, hooves have to be hell to walk around with. =P


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 31, 2017)

then choose them all


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 1, 2017)

If you are still liking the otter for your fursona, I drew this for you, hope you like it


----------



## SomeLostFur (Nov 11, 2017)

Foenixblood said:


> If you are still liking the otter for your fursona, I drew this for you, hope you like it


I totally am settling on an Otter, also thanks mate. Sorry for being a year before respondin' lack of a computer.


----------

